# Three generations of walleye boats



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

At the very young age of 50 that was 13 years ago. This was my first boat.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow this is a big whoopie. This is the first time I got a picture uploaded.

More to come. :jammin:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

After 3 years with the 16 ft. Lund I upgraded.










And then at the ripe young age of 61 I upgraded again


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What is the upgrade gonna look like when you turn 70?


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Excellent. I'm sure each provided many memories.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I like the Ranger not sure about the E-Tec yet. I got caught up in the hype.

However I think this will do me for awhile, although the wife is Okay if I trade in a couple of years.

I would go with a Yarcraft and a Suzuki.

The 1850 Tyee had alot of room but you cann't beat the ride and handling of a glass boat. I have held it on a reef with the front mount electric trolling motor with a wind blowing water over the bow just to try it out. No problem except the son-in-law in the back getting sea sick. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> just to try it out





> No problem except the son-in-law in the back getting sea sick


     hmmmmm


----------

